# Mentholatum white bottle?



## ryandhix (Nov 14, 2010)

Found a white Mentholatum 15 reg trade mark does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Ryan,

 Pretty ubiquitous. The scent is indelibly etched in my nasal passages from childhood chest applications... See Wiki-latum.


----------



## ryandhix (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep.. before there was ultrasonic infrared high isotope photon magnetic nasal fluid extraction like my health insurance plan covers, there was.. menthol.. it worked too.. []


----------



## rockbot (Nov 14, 2010)

you crack me up![][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 15, 2010)

Better than how it's done in Japan....  I wont elaborate as it grosses me out just to think of it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2010)

> before there was ultrasonic infrared high isotope photon magnetic nasal fluid extraction like my health insurance plan covers


 Funny stuff, I gotta pay for Vicks and you get all that?


----------

